# Wales Caravan & Motorhome Show



## LadyJ

Hi All

Just in case all you Welsh Dragons hadn't noticed we have a rally in Wales for next year  now I don't want to be sitting on me own all weekend at Chepstow  so could a few of you get adding your names to the rally listy and booking directly with Apple Tree please

Wales Caravan & Motorhome Show

Jacquie


----------



## camper69

There website is not very helpfull. How big is the show as for £8 per night including entry and entertainment on Saturday its seems very cheap. 


Derek


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Hi Jacqui,

This is just around the corner from us!

Will probably pop along for the day but doubt we will overnight - sorry.
regards
Carl & Flo


----------



## LadyJ

camper69 said:


> There website is not very helpfull. How big is the show as for £8 per night including entry and entertainment on Saturday its seems very cheap.
> 
> Derek


Hi Derek

I have no idea how big it will be but we are getting the camping at a jolly good discount  if pre booked with Apple Tree

Jacquie


----------



## camper69

LadyJ said:


> camper69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There website is not very helpfull. How big is the show as for £8 per night including entry and entertainment on Saturday its seems very cheap.
> 
> Derek
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Derek
> 
> I have no idea how big it will be but were are getting the camping at a jolly good discount  if pre booked with Apple Tree
> 
> Jacquie
Click to expand...

Also how many people do you get in for £8 ?

Derek


----------



## LadyJ

Camping price includes 2 Adults and 2 children I believe




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Nobody coming to join us then :?: :?: :?:  



Jacquie


----------



## tokkalosh

Can't have you getting lonely Jacquie, I have put my name down and contacted Apple Tree with my details.


----------



## LadyJ

Ohhhhh thank you Trica that makes 3 of us now  


Jacquie


----------



## paulmold

Booking form now on the Appletree Exhibitions website (which has working links to each show) together with camping fees starting at £20 for one night, £28 for two nights, £40 for 3 nights and £45 for 4 nights. Not much else on the website, just states 'evening entertainment'. Other shows also on the website with booking forms.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi paulmold

If you book through MHF it is £8 per night 

Wales Show Rally

Booking form for MHF here

MHF Booking for Apple Tree Shows

Jacquie


----------



## paulmold

Thanks LadyJ,
Thats a good saving on the normal price. Have never been to an Appletree show before, only Warners and Event Management ones before, so are they any good? Haven't finalised next years diary yet but pretty sure we will come along.


----------



## LadyJ

paulmold said:


> Thanks LadyJ,
> Thats a good saving on the normal price. Have never been to an Appletree show before, only Warners and Event Management ones before, so are they any good? Haven't finalised next years diary yet but pretty sure we will come along.


Hi Paul

Umm well as to are they any good they are not as big as the other shows but Exeter last year wasn't too bad and as they canceled a few last year they are a bit of an unknown event, but if nothing else you will get to meet a few very nice folks that come on here :lol: hopefully!!!

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All


Any more of you going to join us at Chepstow :?: we will have hard standing so no sinking :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All


Well as we didn't get to go to Shepton this January due to the beastly weather conditions lets hope we manage to get to Chepstow :roll: I do hope a few more of you will be joining us there please.


Jacquie


----------



## lucy2

paulmold said:


> Thanks LadyJ,
> Thats a good saving on the normal price. Have never been to an Appletree show before, only Warners and Event Management ones before, so are they any good? Haven't finalised next years diary yet but pretty sure we will come along.


 We too have never been to a rally held by Appletree as they keep cancelling them lets hope this goes ahead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## altom

Hia Lady J Thanks for organizing this event

We hope to be there as well. I have sent for the forms from Appletree they say its £28 for 2 nights.....Where does the £8 a night come from? What happens if the show is cancelled ... do we have refunds?

sorry for all these questions?

alun and ann


----------



## LadyJ

altom said:


> Hia Lady J Thanks for organizing this event
> 
> We hope to be there as well. I have sent for the forms from Appletree they say its £28 for 2 nights.....Where does the £8 a night come from? What happens if the show is cancelled ... do we have refunds?
> 
> sorry for all these questions?
> 
> alun and ann


Hi Alun

For Motorhomfacts it is £8 per night please go to the rally listing and download our special booking form here is a copy hopefully :lol:

Boooking form for Appletree Shows

If by any chance it is canceled then yes Appletree will refund you

Please add yourself to the rally list if you are attending

Wales Show Rally

Hope that answers all your questions and look forward to seeing you there,

Jacquie


----------



## Ian-rapido

Just spoken to my wife about this, we are extremely keen to attend.

Would love to book a place, a little unsure how this all works.

Do I click Book a provisional space on the rally booking form?

Just a couple of questions, we have 2 small dogs, they will be ok in the van but are they allowed where the motorhomes will be?

This is very exciting, will be great to attend a rally  

Will there be accessories on show as well?

Sorry we are in a rush this morning so I haven't had a chance to look at the official site, just the rally page.

Thanks
Ian


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Ian

Please see my post above if you click on the 2 links there, one will give you our special booking form for this show and the other will lead you to the rally listing. Click on the bit that says you want to reserve a provisional booking and that will add you to our rally list.

Once you have booked with Appletree then confirm your self on the rally listing by clicking on the e.mail that you should have got when adding your name to the rally list.

Now as to dogs, they are allowed in the camping area and usually allowed in any outside areas of shows, although not always allowed in the inside areas.

Yes there should be accessories stalls there

Hope that answers all your questions and look forward to seeing you there

Jacquie


----------



## Ian-rapido

Thanks Jacquie,

I have booked a provisional place through MHF. 

Our dogs will be fine to stay in the van, as the rally will be within walking to the show we can go back every hour or so to check and walk them.

Also forgot to ask, what time is the latest arrival? I will be finishing work about 5 so by the time we lock up we should be there around 7:30 ish?

Brilliant event, can't wait!

Ian.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Ian

Well done you  I hope you downloaded the booking form to send to Appletree with your payment?

As to what time for late arrivals I have no idea at the moment as this is a new show for Appletree and us, but I would think 9.00pm would be about the latest, although they may have a holding bay to put you in if arriving later.

Jacquie


----------



## Ian-rapido

Hi Jacquie,

Yep I have printed out the booking form and just filling it in now,

one question though, there will be myself and my wife and our teenage son as well.

What is the age bracket for "children" and "adults",

on the MHF booking form I put down as 2 adults and 1 child.

Thanks
Ian.


----------



## LadyJ

Ian-rapido said:


> Hi Jacquie,
> 
> Yep I have printed out the booking form and just filling it in now,
> 
> one question though, there will be myself and my wife and our teenage son as well.
> 
> What is the age bracket for "children" and "adults",
> 
> on the MHF booking form I put down as 2 adults and 1 child.
> 
> Thanks
> Ian.


Hi Ian

Well it says Kids free on their website, no age limit given,so I would say if he's below 18 then he's free 

Jacquie


----------



## altom

Hi Ian
Glad to hear that you can make it as well. I will send form and money tomorrow. Having been to Chepstow races a few times the site is very nice. I wonder what entertainment is to be laid on? We will not be there until 6/ 6.30 but this time we are closer than you!!!


Also Lady J
We have just returned from the Welsh Caravan and Motorhome show this year being held at the Celtic Manor for the first time instead of the CIA. I don't know what to say. Obviously the weather was cold for the outside exhibitors. There were some 9 companies with their caravans or MH there. The biggest outside was Chelston who had come up with some 15 vans from the cancelled show at Shepton Mallet. they arrived yesterday / evening/ . Inside was 3A's with some 8 caravans and some 6 vans outside. Also a big exhibitor there was Sunnyhaven Swansea with caravans only. There was another MH company there as well ...cant remember their name now! 
The disappointing aspects of the show was that only some 8 companies displayed accessories there. In fact we were done with the show within an hour and a bit. 
I asked Aled from 3A's as to the Chepstow show and he knew nothing of it. This worries me as 3A's would be expected to be one of the main companies there!

Well lets hope that Appletree can get their act together and come up with more exhibitors than the Celtic Manor.

Watch this space

alun


----------



## LadyJ

Alun if you are joining us can you please add yourself to the rally listy, Ta

I have no idea what Appletree will come up with regarding traders, but please do not be expecting a huge show, look on it more as social occasion to meet up with your friends on here  



Jacquie


----------



## altom

Yes added my name .....job done ...will send in form tomorrow!!!!
Re size not expecting big show yes hope to meet fellow MH owners there!


----------



## Ian-rapido

As appletree are also arranging pitches for caravans/motorhomes, will the MHF members be together or is it likely that we will all be dotted between the other vans??

Can't believe the price, its £28 for 2 nights with appletree but only £16 with MHF.

That already covers the subscription cost with change leftover :lol: :lol: 

Its cheaper than most cl's plus this is on concrete and includes access to the show!!

Ian.


----------



## LadyJ

Well done Alun look forward to seeing you there  


Ian we will have our own camping area at Chepstow especially just for us  and yes your correct it is a very good price on their normal charges, it does help to have friends in high places :lol: well worth paying to subscribe to MHF  



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

We could do with a few more booking for Chepstow!!!!


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Well we are up to 12 on the rally listy but most are still unconfirmed :roll: I know your all waiting to see if its cancelled :lol: before parting with your money. You will get a full refund if it is but I have been informed by the organiser that its looking very promising for Chepstow  just hope he's got the weather organised as well 8O 

Once you have booked could you please confirm yourselves on the rally list or if you can't then post on here and I will do it for you.

Its only 8 weeks away now


Jacquie


----------



## Tinyk

Hi Jacquie

Could you kindly remove me from this rally, I made a mistake with dates on a trip to Vagas and I leave on the Sunday not the Tuesday so wont be able to make this now.

I have two adult tickets paid for, Fri, Sat and leave Sunday, Anyone want them?

First to post, send me a pm and i'll post them to you with directions, your responsibility to ring the show organisers and tell them of the change of name, or not cant see it makes any real difference but up to you.

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## Tinyk

These have now gone, could the new owner kindly register for this rally if your not already to keep the paperwork straight 

Kevin


----------



## LadyJ

Oh righty ho Kevin Vagas well not much competition there then is there :roll: :lol: would one be so kind as to let me know who is now coming in your place to Chepstow. Ta

Enjoy your trip you jammy b


Jacquie


----------



## Ian-rapido

Thanks for the tickets Kevin, really pleased, cant wait now, especially as it will be our first MHF rally.

I am already on the list on here so will ring Appletree to change details when we get the tickets and then confirm on here.

Thanks again and cant wait now for the rally  

Best wishes
Ian


----------



## LadyJ

Right that's sorted Tinyk & Ian-Rapido out then :roll: :lol: and now we are back down to 11 attendees  most of which haven't booked yet!!!

We could do we a few more coming please just so we all have someone to talk to there if nothing else :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

ANY MORE COMING :?: :?: :?: 

Could those on the rally list let me know when they have booked please. Ta



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Could the following folks let me know when they have booked for this show please as they are still unconfirmed on the rally listy :roll: 

Chrisboyo
tokkalosh
Chris_s
sweeny
JollyJack

Its only a few weeks away now and do you think anymore of you might like to join us there :?: :?: :?: 



Jacquie


----------



## backaxle

HI Jacquie,I have booked this morning,with appletree,so could you put me down as confirmed please.

regards.
Backaxle


----------



## clianthus

Hi backaxle

Thanks for letting us know I have confimed you on the list.

Hope you enjoy the show.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

We could do with a few more booking and a few more coming :roll: :lol: where have all the Welsh lot vanished to on here :?: I know its only just in Wales :roll: but in Wales it is :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Any body else going to come then :?: :?: :?: :?: 


Gaud this one is proving difficult :roll: think I will give Wales a miss next year :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Still a few unconfirmed on this rally they being

chrisboyo
Chris_s
Roadroamer
chubbystuff
dpal3

Could you please let me know if your are still intending coming and booking
Thanks

We do have plenty of room for a few more as well so if you would like a nice trip out to Chepstow get and add your names and book direct with Apple Tree



Jacquie


----------



## Sgt411

Hi Jaquie,

Confirmation letter from Apple Tree arrived this morning. Looking forward to seeing you and John again at the show.

Keith & Lynda


----------



## LadyJ

Jolly good Keith & Lynda be good to see you both again  


I see we have a couple more joining us now welcome chubbystuff & roadroamer  

Now could all on the rally listy that have not booked yet please get booking with Apple Tree a.s.a.p just to make my life a bit easier :lol: Thanks

Once you have booked could you please let me have your surnames those of you who have not got it on the rally list so I can tie it up with Apple Tree
Ta

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

I see we have another joining us welcome Mousley  have you booked yet?


Still plenty of room for a few more its a big race course :lol: not that we will be on it as we have hardstanding there :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## JollyJack

Hi Jacquie I paid Apple Tree for us and sweeny today.

We're looking forward to it not so far for us this time! 

Arrive on the Friday depart Sunday

Best wishes Bob


----------



## LadyJ

Thank you Bob your a gudun  all confirmed 

That just leaves

chrisboyo (I know why)
Chris_s
Roadroamer
chubbystuff



To let me know when they have booked with Apple Tree

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Any more coming??????????????????


If so be quick adding your names to the rally list and paying Apple Tree



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Could the following folks please let me know if they have now booked

Chris_s
roadroamer
chubbystuff


You only have 4 weeks now to book and we could do with a few more coming please.


Jacquie


----------



## bill

Hello All

I booked with Apple over the phone on Tuesday 26 Jan 10. Anyone any idea how long it takes them to get the confirmation / tickets out in the post please?

Just need some idea before I give them a 'prod'.

Thanks 

bill


----------



## LadyJ

bill said:


> Hello All
> 
> I booked with Apple over the phone on Tuesday 26 Jan 10. Anyone any idea how long it takes them to get the confirmation / tickets out in the post please?
> 
> Just need some idea before I give them a 'prod'.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> bill


Hi bill

I would think about a week but I do know the girl who deals with it has been away on a First Aid course so might be a bit longer in getting you confirmation letter. I will send them an e.mail.

Jacquie


----------



## bill

LadyJ

Thanks for that. I'll give it another week and then get onto them.

bill


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Well we now have 14 of us booked for Chepstow  but there is still time for a few more of you to join us there, booking closes on 26th Feb 2010 so if a few more would like to join us there get adding your names to the rally list and booking with Apple Tree.



Jacquie


----------



## oldy

hi, just booked for chepstow rally, can you confirm for us please .oldy


----------



## LadyJ

oldy said:


> hi, just booked for chepstow rally, can you confirm for us please .oldy


Well done oldy  look forward to seeing you there.

Still room for a few more

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Any more coming to Chepstow then?????????????


There is still time for a few more of you to join us there if you quick booking.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Could you all please print off and put your user names on this MHF Badge and place in your windows you can also do a couple of small ones to pin on yourselves.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

No body want the badge then?

If any more of you are thinking of coming please be quick booking with Apple Tree and adding your names to our rally list.


Jacquie


----------



## Chris_s

LadyJ said:


> Still a few unconfirmed on this rally they being
> 
> chrisboyo
> Chris_s
> Roadroamer
> chubbystuff
> dpal3
> 
> Could you please let me know if your are still intending coming and booking
> Thanks
> 
> We do have plenty of room for a few more as well so if you would like a nice trip out to Chepstow get and add your names and book direct with Apple Tree
> 
> Jacquie


We've now sent our booking form to Appletree Jacquie - please update to confirmed.
Chris_s


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks Chris all confirmed now  


Anymore coming???????????????????



Jacquie


----------



## hymerbeliever

Poor website and it doesnt really say who's exhibiting...I guess there will be the usual stalls selling accessories and (arrggh) caravans.

My experience of Welsh caravan shows that have some MHs is that they are poorly attended by both exhibtors and visitors. Even Hymer/Brownhills werent at the Shepton Mallet show in Sept.

Might pop along for the day if it's not raining tho as need some bits n pieces.


----------



## LadyJ

hymerbeliever said:


> Poor website and it doesnt really say who's exhibiting...I guess there will be the usual stalls selling accessories and (arrggh) caravans.
> 
> My experience of Welsh caravan shows that have some MHs is that they are poorly attended by both exhibtors and visitors. Even Hymer/Brownhills werent at the Shepton Mallet show in Sept.
> 
> Might pop along for the day if it's not raining tho as need some bits n pieces.


Hi hymerbeliever

It probably won't be a big show but its not likely to get any bigger is it if folks don't go to it :roll: apart from that you could look on it as a social occasion to come and meet some of us on here, so do pop along and say hello if you decide to visit.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Well ive got me marshal pass so I think we can safely say that this show is going ahead :roll: :lol: so if a few more of you want to get booking with Appletree please get a move on and add yourselves to the rally listy a.s.a.p


Jacquie


----------



## altom

Hia

Great news I HAVE BEEN REALLY LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS EVENT. 

Why are some people so negative. Noticed that "hymerbeliever" was trying to throw cold water on a "WELSH" event. As you say Lady J if we cant support it who can .....and he only lives in Cardiff. Lets make it a great social occasion and damn if the weather is cold and rainy! Great venue

alun


----------



## LadyJ

Great Alun im looking forward to it as well please pray it doesn't snow again :roll: 


Any more coming you only hve this week to book


Jacquie


----------



## claypigeon

Hi Lady J i have just added my name to the attendees list i will confirm it on Monday when i can get hold of Appletree.

Dave


----------



## LadyJ

claypigeon said:


> Hi Lady J i have just added my name to the attendees list i will confirm it on Monday when i can get hold of Appletree.
> 
> Dave


Oh jolly good Dave look forward to seeing you again there

Jacquie


----------



## altom

Hi
Just seen some very large signs around Newport (@ roundabouts) advertising this event. Hopefully that will help to draw a decent crowd. Roll on


----------



## JollyJack

We are looking forward to this one - see everyone again and make some new friends it will be good and the weather will be fine so can't wait


----------



## claypigeon

Hi Jacquie Appletree say they are fully booked so i wont be going.

Dave


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Dave

You don't escape that easily :lol: im checking with Appletree as I think there may be some confusion here :roll: 

Watch this space :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## claypigeon

Hi Jacqie i hope you can sort it as i was looking forward to going.

Dave


----------



## LadyJ

Well ive just spoken to the boss at Appletree and booking has now closed but he has agreed that our last 2 members on the rally list i.e.

claypigeon
tendy

Can phone him and book today 01395 277002 please tell them you are the 2 that Jacquie spoke to him about today.

Reason they have closed bookings is that its very wet at Chepstow :roll: but not to worry we will have hardstanding pitches there although we might be a bit cosy :roll: 

Booking for this show is now CLOSED


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Please note arrival times for Chepstow are between the hours of 10am and 7.30pm.

They will not let you in if you arrive after 7.30PM so if you think you might be later arriving then please arrive the next day as there is no holding bay for you at this show.

Could all on the rally list please let me know which day they are arriving and an estimated time if possible. Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## PlanetGen

Hello Jacquie, cant leave you stranded so i have spoken to Appletree about exhibiting there. 
I will also bring the servicing van if anyone wants to get that done while we are there.
Not 100% yet I am awaiting an email from them.
Simon


----------



## Ian-rapido

Hi Jacquie,

Thanks for the info, we will be arriving on Friday, I expect around 18:00. 

If possible we would like to get out Saturday afternoon to go into Newport, its not essential though if you think it will be difficult.

Thanks
Ian


----------



## claypigeon

Hi Jacquie my dear beloved and i should be with you between 1--2 on friday.

Dave


----------



## 131800

HI to everyone - Im afraid i dont have a motor home  but will be at the show with Subaru an was wondering does any one know if there be a place i could stay on the sat night save me driving there and back each day 

hope to hear from you soon and please come see our stand we have some fab offers on ex demo 

Kath xx


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Jacquie, 
I am back home now so will definitely be there, Friday, early afternoon I hope.
See you soon.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Just in case you need to contact me at Chepstow my mobile number is 0753 863 6122 we should be on site sometime Thursday afternoon all being well. 

Please do not post on here as I may not have internet connection at Chepstow so I won't get your message. If you need me text or phone me please.

Thanks to those of you that have let me know when your arriving if the rest of you could let me know it will be appreciated.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Well we have arrived at Chepstow now and the sun is out  

Our camping area is by the stables all hardstanding and a toilet. I would come full of water though as there is only a small tap in the toilet and a hose will not fit on it :roll: 

When you arrive at the race course there is an island where the main gates are with 2 lions either side, come in this gate (be careful its narrow) bear left and you will see vans parked on the left hand side, this is disabled parking, we are on the right hand side behind the stables (black buildings)

No need to follow the camping signs as you will only have to come back down the road to us.

Internet is very iffy here 3 not working and t.mobile very slow.

Look forward to seeing you all tomorrow have a safe journey here.

Jacquie


----------



## JollyJack

Thanks Jackie see you middle of the day tomorrow Friday 1230 ish

Bob


----------



## Chris_s

Hi Jacquie
Now we know we have some electrics on the van (had a faulty relay) I can confirm we will be there tomorrow between 3 and 5pm. Our first outing since last October for a variety of reasons but looking forward to getting out and about again. See you tomorrow.
Chris & Gordon
Chris_s


----------



## weldted

*chepstow*

anyone know of a campsite near the show as i am told the on site pitches are all gone


----------



## LadyJ

Hi welted

we have a couple of spare pitches due to 2 cancellations you are welcome to join us in MHF area



Jacquie


----------



## altom

Hia Lady J

Many thanks

Tremendous venue 
convenient site
fantastic show 
great crowd of people

looking forward to next outing!!

alun ann and gwyn and margaret


----------



## tokkalosh

All done now - a few of us have stayed and hoping tonight isn't quite so cold - my gas (Butane) was frozen this morning :roll: thanks for the cup of tea Keith :wink: 

Small show, but they have to start somewhere and I think it was worth the visit.
Thanks to Jacquie for making all the arrangements.


----------



## Chris_s

*Thanks for a good weekend at Chepstow*

Home and a bit warmer now. A lovely weekend once more though and thanks to Jacquie and John for all their good work. Lovely to meet more new friends and hopefully this Welsh Motorhome Show will grow. Like most new venues it was smaller than some but it is the group we meet at these events that make the rally worthwhile.

Thanks to all who attended - hope to see you all again sometime
Best wishes
Chris & Gordon


----------



## claypigeon

Hi Jacquie thanks for organizing the rally we had a good time even though it was a bit cold looking forward to the next time.

Dave& Janis


----------



## JollyJack

Thanks very much Jacquie and John - you worked hard for us all and we are very grateful. Excellent show near to the very nice town of Chepstow. Nice to meet everyone again and make some new friends.
Looking forward to our next one.
Andrea & Bob.


----------

